# Don't want to go to graduation..



## Liz211 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello.
So this year i'm graduating university. In my 3 years at the course I've not made any friends. I've hated my uni experience. My mum wants me to go the graduation, she has no idea my hate for uni though. cause I was embarrassed I didn't make any friends, I told her I have made friends. So at the graduation, I'm going to be stood there not knowing anyone, looking like an idiot. If I had support from my parents through uni I would be tempted to go for them, but neither of my parents showed any interest, my mum is a drinker, and I feel that's partly why I hated uni so much cause I would be worrying about her and probably not looking too approachable and therefore not making any friends.
I just wondered how weird this is, cause my sister didn't attend her graduation last year either for the same reasons, and my mum hassled her about it, saying how weird it was and I think our family thought it was strange too. the thought of going makes me feel sick and anxious.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

How does one not have any friends at university? You have to at least know some people in your classes


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

What kind of question is that Edwolf? We all have SA here. a lot o us aren't the most confident people when it comes to talking to new people and making friends. It sure as hell was hard for me. I don't know what to say Liz, do you at least know a few people in your courses? Like, acquaintances?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do not go if you don't want to..


----------



## cdleeman (Mar 29, 2014)

That sucks about your family situation, but try to remember the reason for a graduation ceremony is to celebrate the fact that you've succeeded at university. You should go for YOURSELF because you deserve it, regardless of what your family thinks or whether or not you will talk to anyone. Think of it as going because they want to honor your accomplishment, and if you talk to someone, then great. But don't put any pressure on yourself to do so.


----------



## DarkSage (Mar 28, 2014)

Then there is no need to go.


----------



## anxietysux9 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow u managed 3 years of uni so atleast you dont have severe anxiety like the rest of us who cant even finish school


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

If you really don't want to go.I doubt you'd have to. But maybe you can go do what you have to do and then leave asap?


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Secretly go with just your sister. Personally, I don't see the big deal in graduating. I've gone to one ceremony for my (supportive) parents' sakes but I don't think I'll bother going to the next one.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

I didn't go to my college or law school graduate ceremony because of my agoraphobia. I spoke to the administration officials and they were totally supportive. They just mailed my diploma home.

For some, it is a culminating event that is enjoyable, whereas for others it can be overwhelming which defeats the point of attending. If you don't want to go, then don't. My parents were totally understanding but I usually had to go to a photo studio for professional family shots to capture my academic accomplishments -- it was a trade off.

If your parents really want you to go, then talk to them and try to connect with them.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

You should go. Graudation is not about a popularity contest. It's about getting something that you have worked hard for. Not many people on this board or with severe SA are able to make it to your level of getting a college diploma.I do not say that as degradation.I say that as a person who's been here for almost 4 years, and noticed how many struggle with college due to loneliness, public speaking anxiety, deprssion etc. I definitely relate to that myself. I will also tell you that I was also that kid who did not receive any good byes, hugs, or "going miss you" comments after high school graduation. I had no one on my side to take a picture with or anything.The same will happen for college when I graduate this fall. Just go for your degree and academic recognitions because Im sure that college was stressful aside from the anxiety.Then, you can put the whole thing behind you like me. Congrats for graduating as well.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## rebecca68 (Apr 27, 2012)

i understand what u mean because ive done courses and had graduation.i didnt attend last year.It didnt matter i just got my award sent to me.I have social anxiety so i decided it would be hard for me up on stage in front on so many people. You dont have to attend and your family will get over it and forget that u didnt go. good luck and was wondering if you would like to be friends?


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I think you ought to go. You should be proud of yourself for completing your degree, and a photo of your graduation day would be great to look back on. Can't you speak to your academic supervisor or any other member of staff that could help you out? There must be some support out there.


----------



## LordKarnage (Apr 8, 2014)

First congrats on your graduation! And since you hate university, you don't have to deal with it anymore! 

I didn't go to mine because I would just sit there watching other people get their diploma until they get to my name. BORING. 

I told them to mail it and went on vacation outside the country to celebrate.

That's the secret! Make your own "graduation"  Why don't you hang out with your sister and both of you recreate your own graduation ceremony, order pizza or go out together. 

And no offense to your mother, but who cares what she thinks, she's a drinker, she has no credibility. Again no offense.


----------

